# Гемангиомы,что делать?



## Юлия Семенова (15 Фев 2015)

Обнаружены три гемангиомы л2-13мм,л3-8мм,л4-11мм.С 26.01.15 беспокоят сильные боли в пояс.отделе при ходьбе, стоя. Тянующая боль в правом бедре, онемений нет. Лечащий врач ушёл в отпуск, снимков не видел, лечил от грыжи, остеохондроза чего не было обнаружено на мрт.

Что посоветуете?


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2015)

*Юлия Семенова*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Помощь в размещении снимков - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
У Вас снимки перевёрнуты...
Если перезагрузите, я отредактирую Ваше сообщение, Юлия.
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

